# Sapper Richard Walker Royal Engineers



## Tez3 (Jan 10, 2013)

https://www.gov.uk/government/fatalities/sapper-richard-reginald-walker-killed-in-afghanistan


----------



## seasoned (Jan 10, 2013)

.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 10, 2013)

He was one of the soldiers on the Gangnam-Afghan style video I posted, six others from that unit were injured in the same incident.


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 13, 2013)

Salute :salute:


----------



## arnisador (Jan 14, 2013)

.


----------

